# Bitte um Diablo III Gästepass



## Big-Tyco (2. Juni 2012)

hallo.
endlich ist ein 3. teil rausgekommen, was mcih sehr freut.
gern würde ich das spiel erstmal antesten.

hat jemand einen gästepass für diablo III für mich?

bitte per pn an mich schicken.

vielen dank.


----------

